# First Time Cheese! With some Qview



## cdnwildsmoker (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello all,

this was my first attempt at cold smoking some cheese as well as the first time I got to fire up my brand new AMNPS. I wanted to order the AMNPS from Todd but the shipping to Canada doubled the cost 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 after checking out the A-Maze-N site I noticed there was a Canadian dealer located about 1.5 hours away, just so happens it was only 10 minutes from a buddies house who was coming to my place the following Saturday so he gladly picked it up for me along with a nice supply of pellets. Sunday the plan was to season the AMNPS on the grill to rid it of oil and then to fill it up and give it a test run in my smoker (MBPS), filled it with a mix of hickory and apple, fired it up and let the magic happen!!!! After an hr of beautiful TBS I couldn't take it any longer and figured why waste a full tray of pellets, I got the cheese ready that I had planned on smoking the next day. My first attempt was with 3 dif kinds of Gouda (mild, jalap, spiced), 2lbs of 3 year old white cheda quartered and 2 packs of cheese stringers. The AMNPS did go out a couple of times but with a little research I think I have the problems solved (fill right to top and pack it in). All in all they had a good 4.5 hrs of TBS and got some good colour to them. One problem I did have is one piece of the 3 year old had some black liquid on it (creosote I assume??) and a few spots of it on a couple of the cheese strings as well. Is this something I did wrong or maybe my grates had some residue on them??? I'll be sure to give them a better cleaning before the next batch, I was in a rush getting set up as I really wasn't planning on smoking until the next day. Any thoughts on this would be much appreciated!!! Pulled them out let them sit on the counter to dissipate any moisture on the cheese then into ziplocs until the next morning when I would have time to vac seal. My son and I tried a cheese stringer each right out of the smoker...............yuk.........lol. Any tips or criticism of my process would be much appreciated and feel free to let me have it....lol. Ok enough blabbing and onto the Qview!!!!

Ready to shut the door.













IMG_1976_zpsf1f8dcfe.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 4, 2014






After 4.5hrs in the smoke (it was dark outside so had to take pics inside and the lighting sucked)













IMG_1978_zps7d7882fa.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 4, 2014






A closer shot, you can see where the black liquid was, I had already used a paper towel to wipe the black liquid off. Do you think the cheese with the creosote will be ok or will it be to harsh??













IMG_1979_zps301a2a3e.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 4, 2014






Over the last week I have picked up a bunch more cheese to do up this weekend but would like to problem solve the black liquid before I smoke again............any thoughts please do share!

Cheeses in the fridge and ready to go this weekend are

2 lbs old cheda (orange)

2 lbs jalapeno havarti

2 lbs havarti

1 mozzarella ball

1 lbs onion parsaly brick

1 lbs jalapeno brick

1 lbs limberger

350 g blue

Might pick up a few others a well.............this is addicting!!! I just can't wait for it to mellow out!!

Thanks CWS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks good to me !


----------



## alblancher (Apr 4, 2014)

Wipe it off, more then likely it was moisture falling from the top of your smoker.  If you continue to have the problem I don't see why you can load the lower racks and put a piece of aluminum foil on the top rack to act as an umbrella!!


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Apr 5, 2014)

alblancher said:


> Wipe it off, more then likely it was moisture falling from the top of your smoker.  If you continue to have the problem I don't see why you can load the lower racks and put a piece of aluminum foil on the top rack to act as an umbrella!!



Thanks for the replys guys!

Actually the wierd part was I figured the same that it came from the top, had a look right away and it was bone dry and the cheese that had the black on it was on the bottom of the three racks??? I'm smoking another batch tomorrow so I'll cleam my grates really good and see what happens! 

Thanks CWS


----------



## alblancher (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe you're smoking at too high a temp and that's weeping from the cheese on top?


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 5, 2014)

WOW! I'd say you did pretty well!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## wy will (Apr 7, 2014)

I bet that jalapeño havarti will be very tasty.


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Apr 8, 2014)

Leah, thanks a bunch for the kind words!

Yes Will I'm thinking the Havarti should be good as well, got it smoked up this past Saturday............now the tough part......waiting!!


----------

